# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Deshirat e embla

## MI CORAZON

Nga Sadije Berisha

*Cokollata*

E pranoj se jam "maniake cokollatash! Thjesht kur mendoj per cokollaten me shkon goja leng
Nje nga pemet me magjike te botes eshte pema e kakaos. Ne vitin 1700 Karl Von Line e quajti "Theobroma kakao", qe do te thote ushqim i perendive.
 Jam e mendimit se cokollata e nje cilesie te mire duhet te permbaje vetem kakao, gjalpe kakao,pak sheqer, e ndoshta , vanilje, por asnje konservues. Dhe cokollata e nje cilesie te mire mund te ruhet deri ne dy vjet pa e humbur shijen!

Por, si "admiruese e cokollates" qe jam, personalisht kam bindjen e thelle se ajo duhet shijuar sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur.Pse duhet ta ruani? Shijoni momentin!

_Do t'ju jap disa arsye te mira pse e pelqej cokollaten:_

* Cokollata e mirefillte permban shume pak lengje dhe nuk ndihmon rritjen e bakterieve. Per kete arsye, cokollata eshte higjienike!

* Thuhet se "nuk eshte provuar" qe cokollata e mirefillte te jete afrodiziake.

* Cokollata e zeze permban antioksidante qe parandalojne plakjen e parakohshme, dhe zvogelon rrezikun e kancerit dhe semundjeve kardiovaskulare.

* Cokollata e zeze ul presionin e gjakut dhe ka nje efekt te lehte antikoagulues.

* Cokollata e zeze permban Theobrominutae, nje frenues i natyrshem i kolles.

* Cokollata e zeze permban Penylethylaminutae (PEA), qe cliron lende natyrale kimike, te cilat "te japin nje ndjesi te mire" dhe quhen endorfinat e trurit. Eshte e njejta lende kimike qe clirohet kur biem ne dashuri.

* Nje cope e vogel nga nje gje e mire nuk mund te jete kurre nje gje e keqe.


_"Nese do te varej nga ne, te gjithe do te hanim te pakten nje cokollate te vogel ne dite. Atehere , do te kishte me pak konflikte, pasi cokollata ul presionin e gjakut.
Do te kishte me shume dashuri, pasi ajo rrit ndjesite e te qenit ne dashuri. Dhe, mbi te gjitha, ne do te beheshim njerez me te mire,pasi nje cokollate e mire kerkon qe te ndalemi, te bejme nje pushim dhe thjeshtete shijojme momentin."
_

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Kek me cokollate qe ta heq mendjen*

_(Kjo embelsire nuk piqet)_

Por duhet pergatitur te pakten 6 ore perpara se te sherbehet. Zakonisht, une e pergatis nje nate perpara se ta sherbej.Me pak konjak te mire, nuk mund te gaboni.
Kjo embelsira, qe eshte enderra e admiruesve te cokollates, mund te behet ne nje sere menyrash. Kjo eshte nje nga menyrat se si e gatuaj une.

*Perberesit:*

400 g cokollate te zeze, qe ka ne perberje 70% kakao
2 decilitra pane (ajke qumeshti)
1/2 pako biskota te tretshme ose biskota te tjera me miell me krunde
1 deciliter kajsi te thata
1 deciliter fiq te thate
1 deciliter pistake pa kripe
1 deciliter fara pishe
1 deciliter lajthi te prera
1/2 deciliter fara susami
1/2 deciliter fara kungulli
1 deciliter rrush te thate
2 luge gjelle konjak (sipas deshires)

*Pergatitja*

Priten fiqte e thate dhe kajsite.Cokollata ndahet ne copa -copa, te cilat vendosen ne tas.Cokollata lihet te shkrije ne banjomari duke e trazuar vazhdimisht. Shtohet pane dhe perzihet mire. (Shtohet konjak) dhe me pas shtohen biskotat, frutat e te gjithe te tjerat, por disa prej tyre ruhen per zbukurim.
Merret nje tave e rrumbullaket dhe nga brenda vishet me leter gatimi. Hidhet perzierja dhe shtypet me pirun, ne menyre qe te hapet ne te gjithe taven.Siper hidhen lajthite, pistaket dhe farat e pishes. Masa mbeshtillet me celofan.Embelsira lihet ne frigorifer te pakten 6 ore ose gjithe naten. Nxirret nga frigoriferi 10 minuta para se te sherbehet.

Shenim i imi: Nuk besoj se do donit te shihni edhe foton perkatese te kesaj embelsire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Receta krejzi.
Provo freshleys,cokollata me krem te bardhe,ose little Deby
cokollata njelloj si freshley me krem te bardhe
Shije fantastike.

----------


## MI CORAZON

*TARTUFET*

Kjo eshte nje nga embelsirat qe me pelqen te gatuaj.Eshte shume e lehte per t'u gatuar dhe mjaft e shijshme.
Me keto embelsira te mrekullueshme me cokollate mund te krijohen lloj-lloj perzierjesh dhe mund te eksperimentohet pafundesisht.Kjo eshte nje recete klasike qe mund te perdoret si recete baze. Kush ka shpirt aventure, mund te krijoje tartufin e vet te vecante. (paska qene aventurier i madh Zhan Baptist Pokeleni ).. :buzeqeshje: 

Duhet te dini se tartufet duhet te mbahen ne frigorifer, por mos harroni t'i nxirrni nga frigoriferi pak minuta perpara se t'i sherbeni.

*Perberesit:*

Afersisht 25 tartufe

225 g cokollate te zeze qe ka ne perberje 70% kakao
1 1/2 deciliter pane (ajke)
25 g gjalpe ne temperaturen e mjedist
1 luge gjelle konjak sopas deshires
kakao

*Pergatitja:*

Cokollata ndahet ne pjese te vogle qe vendosen ne nje tas.Pana vlohet, hidhet mbi cokollate dhe lihet per pak minuta pa e trazuar.Shtohen copa te vogla gjalpi dhe perzihen me kujdes me luge derisa te formohet nje krem i kendshem uniform ( shtoni edhe pak konjak po te doni,por shija eshte njelloj e mire edhe pa konjak)
Kremi lihet te ftohet ne temperaturen e mjedisit. Mbulohet me celofan dhe futet ne frigorifer.Nxirret nga frigoriferi cdo 15 minuta che perzihet me luge.Pas 40 minutash, masa do te trashet. Atehere, perzihet cdo 3 minuta derisa tartufi te trashet aq sa masa te ndahet ne topa te vegjel.
Marrim nje cope dhe para se ta rrotullojme , i lyejme duart me kakao. pluhur qe te mos ngjise ne dore.Pastaj,tartufi i perfunduar lyhet me kakao,ose mund te zgjidhet perberes tjeter per zbukurim sipas preferences.

Ja disa sugjerime per zbukurime: te gjitha lloijet e arrave pa kripe, sheqerka ose karamele,pasi keshtu permiresohet pamja dhe shija. 

P.S. Une per vete i kam qejf te pudrosura me kakao. Tani sapo hengra tre te tilla..  :buzeqeshje:  Ne anglisht i thone truffles.

----------


## PINK

Shume te mira Jane keto truffles.

----------


## Brari

spo e shoh te zonjen e ketyre trufleve..

----------


## MARGUS

> *TARTUFET*
> 
> Kjo eshte nje nga embelsirat qe me pelqen te gatuaj.Eshte shume e lehte per t'u gatuar dhe mjaft e shijshme.
> Me keto embelsira te mrekullueshme me cokollate mund te krijohen lloj-lloj perzierjesh dhe mund te eksperimentohet pafundesisht.Kjo eshte nje recete klasike qe mund te perdoret si recete baze. Kush ka shpirt aventure, mund te krijoje tartufin e vet te vecante. (paska qene aventurier i madh Zhan Baptist Pokeleni )..
> 
> Duhet te dini se tartufet duhet te mbahen ne frigorifer, por mos harroni t'i nxirrni nga frigoriferi pak minuta perpara se t'i sherbeni.
> 
> *Perberesit:*
> 
> ...


Ka mundesi qe truffles te behen vetem me konjak? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

kush di ndonje recete embelsire me qumesht te kondensuar (apo qumesht panda, sic e quanim ne shqiperi)? akoma me mire nese personi qe pergjigjet e ka provuar edhe vete receten... 

(shpresoj e lexon Corazoni)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ahh cme vajti nje deshir per qumesht te kondensuar tani broken smile  :buzeqeshje: 
burri dje me beri "fried ice-cream" se kisha degjuar apo ngren ndonjehere dhe sme besohej se mund te besh fried ice-cream  :perqeshje: 
nejse ishte shume shume deliciozooo...me vjen inat se kisha filluar dhe djet te mire lol

Receta

1 quart vanilla ice cream
 3 cups crushed cornflakes cereal (burri perdorin bread crumbs)
 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 3 egg whites
 2 quarts oil for frying

----------


## broken_smile

> ahh cme vajti nje deshir per qumesht te kondensuar tani broken smile 
> burri dje me beri "fried ice-cream" se kisha degjuar apo ngren ndonjehere dhe sme besohej se mund te besh fried ice-cream 
> nejse ishte shume shume deliciozooo...me vjen inat se kisha filluar dhe djet te mire lol
> 
> Receta
> 
> 1 quart vanilla ice cream
>  3 cups crushed cornflakes cereal (burri perdorin bread crumbs)
>  1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> ...


akullorja e skuqur eshte nje specialitet kinez. edhe mua me pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Cer s'nigjo njeri i gjalle.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Elian70

> *Kek me cokollate qe ta heq mendjen*
> 
> _(Kjo embelsire nuk piqet)_
> 
> Por duhet pergatitur te pakten 6 ore perpara se te sherbehet. Zakonisht, une e pergatis nje nate perpara se ta sherbej.Me pak konjak te mire, nuk mund te gaboni.
> Kjo embelsira, qe eshte enderra e admiruesve te cokollates, mund te behet ne nje sere menyrash. Kjo eshte nje nga menyrat se si e gatuaj une.
> 
> *Perberesit:*
> 
> ...


Cfare eshte decilitri se fiqte ne i masim me kile apo grame. Po krema qe pergatitet duhet bere ganazh apo mush cokollate (qe varet nga panna e rrahur apo e nxehur)?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Cfare eshte decilitri se fiqte ne i masim me kile apo grame. Po krema qe pergatitet duhet bere ganazh apo mush cokollate (qe varet nga panna e rrahur apo e nxehur)?


You're funny!  :buzeqeshje:  

Edhe une ashtu mendova pse deciliter, por pastaj thashe, mbase i ka ardhur turp te thote I dore fiq.  :buzeqeshje:   Une s'e njoh kete autoren e librit, por me sa duket nga "decilitri" ia merrka edhe "Hajrie Honmit" te komedise, se ate te verteten s'e di sa inteligjente ka qene.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vov, pija ime e preferuar per festat e fundvitit. 




Love it!

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Creme Brulee_




_YES, that is the exact sound!_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

*RUM CAKE*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Menyra me e thjeshte e pergatitjes. 





Tek minuta 5:00 duhet te shpohen disa vrima rreth e rrotull kekut me toothpick, qe te thithe me mire sherbetin. 

Mua me pelqen shume dhe te kushton me pak ta besh vete se sa ta blesh te gatshem. Por kurre nuk mund te krahasohet me ate origjinalin e Ishujve. 'Tortuga' Is the best!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

cfare eshte 'cake mix and pudding' Cora? 

sherbeti qenka bombe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ok, cake mix eshte nje pluhur ne kuti me te cilin pergatisim kekun , pa patur nevoje per miell, sheqer, sode buke etj. Pra kek i gatshem. I mbetet vetem te shtosh vezet, pak yndyre dhe pak uje dhe ta pjekesh. Ndersa pudding mix eshte puding,,,lol…ne vend qe ta besh vete me qumesht, veze, niseshte, sheqer e ku di une... vjen e gatshme. Vetem ti shtosh uje, ose qumesht, varet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

ENJOY!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

ah kuptova...s'e di pse por per embelsira s'me vjen per mbare hic, me duken shume te veshtira per t'u pergatitur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

